# Art of Flight tour dates released



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

broken link, hope this one works
THE ART OF FLIGHT


screw them for not comming to boise!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Fixed my link, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering when they were going to release this info, thanks! I have never even heard of the place where it is showing in Portland though...interesting.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the info. Will try and get tickets tomorrow from Paragon, Ticketmaster wants $8!!!! service charge.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I will definitely be seeing it in Boulder, I'm just glad my class gets out in time.


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard/read if they're going to show this in Europe too? Or, distribute it on DVD/downloadable?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The new trailer melted my face...


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Just picked up 2 tickets from Paragon. They only have 2 more orchestra left and the rest are balcony in case anyone is interested in picking some up.



LJLLJL said:


> Has anyone heard/read if they're going to show this in Europe too? Or, distribute it on DVD/downloadable?


I'm sure it there will be a DVD release and iTunes download available fairly soon. Deeper kind of went through the same premier and then distribution cycle.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> screw them for not comming to boise!


The Egyptian theater showed some snowboard movies last year. Also the Board Room shows a bunch of movies in like an all night screening with prizes and stuff at the Basque Center. I think the Board Room screening is in September but I am not sure what they will show.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

You can pick up the DVD/Bluray here: 

Click Me

Its OOS presumably because it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL, i just looked this up on itunes and low and behold it was there?!?! but it has the same name as a documentary about some ppl in egypt.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Just bumping this because there was a trailer/red bull tv spot released with some new footage of the movie...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

9 days until the NYC premier, 12 days until I get to see it! Stoke is sooooo high! Just read a quote from Travis in an interview saying that "That's It That's All" was basically just a beta version of what "Art of Flight" is. Holy crap.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Just bumping this because there was a trailer/red bull tv spot released with some new footage of the movie...


HOLY SHIT, that was gnarly, the bar is getting shot through the roof with this film. I dont normally buy snowboard films, but i cant wait to pick up this one!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> 9 days until the NYC premier, 12 days until I get to see it! Stoke is sooooo high! Just read a quote from Travis in an interview saying that "That's It That's All" was basically just a beta version of what "Art of Flight" is. Holy crap.


You watching the Seattle premier? I'm hoping that there will still be tickets for it at the door. This movie looks to be cinema gold.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got to the premiere. It's jam packed and they are giving out free lift passes to mountain creek


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

ecks said:


> Just got to the premiere. It's jam packed and they are giving out free lift passes to mountain creek


Can you give a non spoiler review afterwards? I am wondering if it is going to live up to the hype.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

Now available for download on itunes. They have regular and HD versions available!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Downloading.


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

*sigh* The movie is not listed in our regional (Finland) iTunes store. Does anyone here know how to go round this problem, i.e. is there a way I can buy from other iTunes stores also?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Downloading.


Same here. 

Wish I would have seen this thread earlier and gone to the premier last night.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

604 said:


> Can you give a non spoiler review afterwards? I am wondering if it is going to live up to the hype.


The movie was amazing but I wouldn't say it fully lived up to the hype since there was a huge amount of hype. With that said there was some wild stuff (there was one chute they rode that was just nuts) and then the usual ramps, corks and spills. I have to be fair to add that being at the theater and seeing it with a huge screen is a whole experience in itself that I can't relate to with any other snowboarding movie. I would say that its a definite buy and in my opinion the best snowboarding movie out there, I know I'm downloading it as soon as I finish this post. 

Here are some pics and a video of the intro(as soon as it uploads):





























IMG 0073 - YouTube


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Same here.
> 
> Wish I would have seen this thread earlier and gone to the premier last night.


Seeing it in the theater was definitely worth it and they gave free lift tickets and jump passes to mountain creek which was nice. There was also a free subscription to TWS and 20% off anything at paragon coupon. 

I got a couple (6 or so) posters from the premiere, if anyone wants one and will pay for the shipping or wants to pick one from soho let me know.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Qball said:


> The new trailer melted my face...


Art of dub.

Great jumps, but... anybody saw landing?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Just finished watching it and it was pretty amazing, easily the best snowboarding flick out there.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I didnt look closely at my ticket. is it really 20% off ANYTHING or are boards and bindings excluded. 

sidenote: went to the Paragon warehouse sale this morning and snagged a Fish 160. May sell it but if not pretty stoked to ride it myself.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> I didnt look closely at my ticket. is it really 20% off ANYTHING or are boards and bindings excluded.
> 
> sidenote: went to the Paragon warehouse sale this morning and snagged a Fish 160. May sell it but if not pretty stoked to ride it myself.


It wasn't on the ticket, there was a little 2"x2" coupon inside the bag the Red Bull girls gave out. It didn't have any restrictions on it so I assumed its restriction free but I'll verify when I get home.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

ecks said:


> It wasn't on the ticket, there was a little 2"x2" coupon inside the bag the Red Bull girls gave out. It didn't have any restrictions on it so I assumed its restriction free but I'll verify when I get home.


yeah i didnt even look at the ticket. If it is truly restriction free that is sick. After seeing the movie and the T. Rice and Hovercraft in person I kind of want both. 20% could make that happen.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> yeah i didnt even look at the ticket. If it is truly restriction free that is sick. After seeing the movie and the T. Rice and Hovercraft in person I kind of want both. 20% could make that happen.


Yep, unrestricted. Says 20% off any single regular prices item, expires 12/31/2011


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I confirmed on my coupons as well. Cannot believe you can get gear discounted pre/early season. 
guess who has 2 thumbs, a wife who is going to be pissed and is now going to get 2 new boards and a new pair of bindings!!













If i could only decide what the hell i want. No ablity to demo this year because all riding will be done early and very late season. DId pick up a fish this morning for a great deal but will probably resell. Considering the T. Rice, Jones Twin, Charlie Slasher, and Jones Hovercraft.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> You watching the Seattle premier? I'm hoping that there will still be tickets for it at the door. This movie looks to be cinema gold.


Yep, I'll be there for sure!


----------

